# 30 Min Video from Irish Chat show On Irish Chad Deployment/Equipment.



## Crusader74 (Apr 9, 2008)

This Show is on every Week and Last week they did a Special on the Chad deployment.

A bit of Irish UN history and Talking to Vets. And Past and Modern Equipment.

First 20 or so mins is Chat/History. last 10-15mins is our New Equipment.

FYI The Commandant who is showing the equipment is equivalent/same Rank as  a Major. 


http://www.rte.ie/tv/latelate/av_20080404.html?2358738,null,228


----------



## eroo (Apr 12, 2008)

The Chief is one big man!I like him,reminds me of the original Commander-in-Chief! :)


----------

